# Would my dad be eligible for a medical marijuana card?



## guyl3 (Dec 2, 2010)

He's been using anti-depressants for over 20 years
He had multiples operations (Knee, shoulder)
He has alot of joint pain (Elbows and knees mainly) and some heavy back pain.

He's tried alot of stuff but nothing can relieve him.

Would a doctor prescribe him marijuana if he'd ask for it?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2010)

one way to find out. go to a doctor and see if the doctor will prescribe him the ok for medicinal marijuana........ i dont think the doctor will tell him about using mj but instead your father should inform him that after a few tokes he feels much better than with anti depressants..


----------

